# Live CBT Test



## Cram For The PE (Aug 28, 2021)

I have created a live CBT test. Each test will consist of 80 questions which is sampled at random from a question bank. For the morning and afternoon session, you will get a total of 8 hours with a lunch break. Remember to set aside at least 9 hours before clicking to start the test.
Most of the questions are taken from my sample test books. You will also find questions that I have not yet published in any book.

For details, click here.


----------

